# Healthy chews (other than raw)



## Kris Dow (Jun 15, 2008)

I know I can always give them RMBs or raw recreational bones for chewing on, however those are not really the kind of thing you want a dog gnawing on in the middle of your living room, so I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas for other reasonably healthy but not horribly messy chew options?

I'm mainly looking for something to give them something to chew on/work at when they're at home alone, or when I need to be doing something for a while if they seem bored. Ideally, something which will help out a bit with keeping their teeth clean. (Or at least not make them worse.  )

I have tried a toy with treats in it, but neither of them seemed to go for it. Pirate isn't interested in toys much anyway, and Foxy thinks toys are for playing with people, not playing with by herself.

(On the subject of teeth, even though they're not on raw at the moment, it's interesting to me that Pirate's teeth have improved significantly since he started getting high quality dog kibble- currently EVO reduced fat - instead of Science Diet and who-the-heck-knows-before-that.)


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

I guess it depends on how fussy you are about your house! Air dried cows ears go down well around here!

My dog has always quite liked chewing on the hard nylabones in the evening (she is not really interested in them during the day), which seems to give the jaw and teeth a good workout.


----------



## Kris Dow (Jun 15, 2008)

Ian Forbes said:


> I guess it depends on how fussy you are about your house! Air dried cows ears go down well around here!
> 
> My dog has always quite liked chewing on the hard nylabones in the evening (she is not really interested in them during the day), which seems to give the jaw and teeth a good workout.


I don't mind the hazard of bbq flavoring-type stuff rubbing off (although I do wonder what is IN the bbq flavoring), it's more the whole blood and guts aspect of raw which puts me off.  (Plus, I wouldn't want to leave something raw out for hours if everyone was out of the house.)

Do you use the regular nylabones or the 'edible' ones?


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Regular ones - edible ones only last about 5 minutes.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Regular nylabones or cow hooves


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

We use dehydrated sweet potato chews. They don't last as long as bones but have lots of fiber, anti-oxidants and are digestible. http://www.showandsport.com/canine_treats.htm#Sams


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Bully Sticks work well too.....not too into the nylabone stuff as once it is chewed the frayed parts get rather sharp.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> Bully Sticks work well too.....not too into the nylabone stuff as once it is chewed the frayed parts get rather sharp.


My dogs love the Bully Sticks but any of the dehydrated meat products, even those "natural" ones with no added flavoring make them tank up on water.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Some dogs will work on RAW chicken feet for quite a while.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> Regular nylabones or cow hooves


 
how long do you find the Cow hooves to last?

Each of mine get a large pig ear in the morning when kenneling up but they only last 15 min or so. Would be nice to find something longer lasting and safe.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

When I worked in veterinary practice the dr doing our endoscopy proceedures said cow hoof chews paid his bills. They can cause lacerations in the esophagus and GI tract, splinter and lodge in the throat and GI tract and also can become impacted if the dog consumes large quantities or large pieces. He was frequently scoping for damage and removing fragments if possible.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Terry Fisk said:


> When I worked in veterinary practice the dr doing our endoscopy proceedures said cow hoof chews paid his bills. They can cause lacerations in the esophagus and GI tract, splinter and lodge in the throat and GI tract and also can become impacted if the dog consumes large quantities or large pieces. He was frequently scoping for damage and removing fragments if possible.


Thanks you very much, those are off my list.

I purchased Greenies in bulk several years ago but found that my Dobe had a hard time digesting them and would throw them up at least once a week.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> Some dogs will work on RAW chicken feet for quite a while.


I know you said some 

They last about 45 seconds with my 40lbs dog. Sure is humerous seeing him with a chicken claw hanging out of his mouth though. And on the first crunch he can hit the tendons and make the dangling claw move as he chews:-o


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Sure is humerous seeing him with a chicken claw hanging out of his mouth though. And on the first crunch he can hit the tendons and make the dangling claw move as he chews:-o


Does he practice this in front of a mirror? :lol: :lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I know you said some
> 
> They last about 45 seconds with my 40lbs dog. Sure is humerous seeing him with a chicken claw hanging out of his mouth though. And on the first crunch he can hit the tendons and make the dangling claw move as he chews:-o


now THAT's a cool trick - dance, chicken, dance! My guy chews on them a little longer. I keep wanting to snap a photo of one of them sticking out like a hay seed, but I'd pay good money to see your dog make'm dance!


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> Bully Sticks work well too.....*not too into the nylabone stuff as once it is chewed the frayed parts get rather sharp.*


That is very true, but I put up with it. If the dumb mutt starts to throw it around or brings it to me as a tug toy, it gets put away for the evening.


----------

